# My 1973 GTO



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello all, I’m new and still learning how to use this forum, so I was looking at my VIN tag on the driver door, now I am very familiar with reading these VINs, but this one had me stumped, 2 represents s Pontiac but the next is a F, which represents body style and in 1973 there is no F that I can find, would anyone here tell me what F represents ? Thank you


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

F(37) is Le Mans Sport Coupe. Other choice would be D(37) for Le Mans. 
The F sport Coupe model has the louvers over the rear qtr windows.
Bucket seats are available on the F models as a no cost option. Buckets not available on the D models


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ok thank you shake n bake, so, how do I go about to find out if it’s s GTO ? The grille has the GTO letters and the door pads have the GTO badge as well.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Cafr119 said:


> Ok thank you shake n bake, so, how do I go about to find out if it’s s GTO ? The grille has the GTO letters and the door pads have the GTO badge as well.


You would be wise to order the PHS documents for your car to confirm it as a GTO optioned car. The GTO option will show up on the factory build sheet. It is Code 341/UPC W62.


The option included the NACA twin scoop hood, front & rear HD sway bars, baby moon hubcaps unless different rims were selected, firm shock absorbers, blacked out grille, 230HP 400CI, dual exhaust with chrome tips, GTO badging. Rally gauges were an option.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you PontiacJim, this car does have the NACA hood, it has the rear sway bar, it has Black out grille with GTO badge, the pads have GTO badging, the 400 has been replaced with a Pontiac 350. How does one get ahold of PHS ?


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Ok , I googled PHS I’m going to order a packet soon, so, it looks as if this could be a true GTO, my VIN is 2F37T3P, the P shows it was assembled right here in my home state of Michigan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. PHS is def best, there have been 400 4bbl '73 LeMans done up as GTO's & without PHS invoice copy, one would never know. Concerning the thin shell style bucket seats introduced in '73 GTO's & LeMans Sport Coupes, they were avail as part of the LeMans Sport option in late winter-on big side window 2 door LeMans. Parted just such a '73 350 Saginaw 4spd NASA hood LeMans SportCoupe in the mid 90's. Car was factory badged as a LeMans Sport Coupe, and even with the original parts books i had, was impossible, at the time, to figure why it was built that way. Have also had two 73 GTO's as projects. Moving parts 2 weeks ago, ran across several nice black interior pieces bubbled up, cannot wait to finish getting everything in a slot, was great to get away this week.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies, after this Holiday week end I’m going to order a PHS packet on my 1973, I definatly would love to find out it’s a True GTO, and even if it’s not, a I will still love this car !! I grew up in a GTO addicted family, lol.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

JUst FYI---------------- Hereis the link for PHS----- PHS Historic Services

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Cafr119 said:


> Thank you both for your replies, after this Holiday week end I’m going to order a PHS packet on my 1973, I definatly would love to find out it’s a True GTO, and even if it’s not, a I will still love this car !! I grew up in a GTO addicted family, lol.


Sometimes the broadcast sheet can be found under the rear seat cushion......that is where we found ours. If you are lucky enough to find yours....keep it since it should show the W62 GTO package. 

Thanks to PH for the additional info about bucket seats being available on D37 models later in the production year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Well the chances of finding the build sheet is highly doubtful due to one of the previous owners has completely removed the factory carpet, back seat has been removed but I have the back seat and buckets, driver bucket is in need of serious recover and pass seat is in good shape. The car is in need of a complete floor pan as well as under the rear bench seat. The car is definatly a project and I’m up for the challenge, lol


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Well, i have this week end off and the temps are out of the negatives, so I was able to warm a up the garage and do some more investigating on this 1973 GTO, and with the help of Pontiac Jims recent information that he found and has posted to share with us 1973 owners, I have been able to honestly say this 1973 GTO is no clone, I also decided to raise the rear axle off the floor to find that it has (possibly) a Posi Track differential, crossing my fingers, and that the p.o. has replaced the rear brake lines and wheel cylinders, today I’m going to pull wheels off and drums and see if any chance they installed a new spring kit on each side as well, I know that I would have if I had done the work, but, that’s me. So far, I’m very pleased with the condition and how well this car has been preserved over the years, trunk flooring and inner fenders seem to be in great shape. Look g forward to working extra hours at work to buy items to atleast get the car in a driveable shape, next in line are new door and door opening seals and a couple floor pans, I’m getting really excited to get to work on this Detroit Muscle, lol.


----------

